# Dasher: brake parts interchangeability?



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

Most of my brake system needs to be replaced. My calipers seem to be locked up, my booster is supposedly bad, and I'm told my master cylinder leaked into the booster, which means that obviously needs to be replaced, too. So here's the question, I have a mk3 jetta that has been reduced to a parts car... how much of that stuff could be swapped over? I've heard of mk1/2 guys running passat m/c's and stuff like that for better stopping power, so I'm assuming I should be able to make it work. Just thought I'd see if anyone knows for sure before I start pulling parts.


----------



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

When I replaced my B1's brake system, I bought all the stuff on ebay for less than $100. I still have the original calipers though, Girling..... Those are hard to find. I have a set of calipers sitting in my garage as a "Just in case" scenario.

I feel like it has enough stopping power as it is, unless you are towing something, which you shouldnt be in a B1 haha.


I would Imagine, if they bolt up, then they should work as long as they clear the rims..... B1's had 13's and if im not mistaken B3's had 14's.

The ebay vender I like to buy pads and rotors from is called BrakeLabs..... Great source of quality stuff


----------



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

P.s. 


Calipers are basically hockey pucks in a hole, and very easy to rebuild.

And check the vaccum line going to the booster and see if there is any fluid on it. 

Also, there will probably be liquid dripping inside the vehicle under the steering column


----------

